# Contest Ideas?



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i was thinking about starting a 2009 horse of the year contest, where you would have to enter a video of your horse from 2009 showing off your horse. i'm no good at coming up with guide lines and i dont want to start the contest because i want to be able to enter it to. lol!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AlmagroN said:


> I was thinking last night of good contests. but me personally, i just dont have the time to make a contest and go through and judge it and all. so here was a thought, what if we make a thread of just all contest ideas. then if someone wants to make a contest, but cant come up with a good idea, or if they see a really cool idea on there and want to make it, they can. i have some cool ideas, i just dont have the time. just a thought...


 
We have too many contests that are unfinished so do we really NEED another one ?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm regretting the one I started as nobody has taken to it. I got the idea from another forum I'm on and it's very popular there! :lol: If a moderator would like to remove it, I'm okay with that.  As for other ideas, I have to agree with Spyder.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Spyder said:


> We have too many contests that are unfinished so do we really NEED another one ?


well if no one is going to finish them, and no one thinks there should be new ones because of unfinished ones, then why not just close the whole contest section down? theres no point in it


----------

